# Mon Coup De Gueule.



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

Ici c'est le bar, t'aurais du aller voir dans réagissez  


Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".  

Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.     foguenne


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je voudrais me vider le c½ur des pensées qu'on les poseurs de questions sur ce site.
> 
> ...



J'ai tout lu moi


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est le bar, t'aurais du aller voir dans réagissez



Bonsoir

Excuse moi, je savais pas.

Si un modérateur alors a déplacer ou effacer.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est le bar, t'aurais du aller voir dans réagissez



Bonsoir

Excusez moi de vous avoir perturbé, un modérateur doit pouvoir effacer mon erreur, je débute donc je n'ais pas votre savoir.

Ce qui prouve qu'il ne faut pas écrire quand on est en colère.

Toutes mes excuses et merci.

@+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Excusez moi de vous avoir perturbé, un modérateur doit pouvoir effacer mon erreur, je débute donc je n'ais pas votre savoir.
> 
> ...



ben ecoutes pas de problème! sa arrive !
Mais bon ce topic sera delete que quand certains flooders se l'auront aproprié  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans Vous êtes ici.



ah, je voyais pas sa comme sa webo


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est le bar, t'aurais du aller voir dans réagissez



Bonsoir

Ta question me gène, tu dit c'est le BAR ici mais qui te dit que je n'ais pas commandé la même consommation que la fille dans le bar hier soir dans le film  sur RTL avec Jean Gabin.

UN DOUBLE PERNOD avec un DOUBLE RHUM sans eau.

Tu teste et donne moi le résultat.

@+


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2004)

95 % du temps je trouve que les gens sont polis et qu'ils remercient avec plaisir si on les aide, même si on ne trouve pas forcément la réponse magique 
Les 5 % restants sont mal élevés mais ça va pas plus loin, il y a aussi quelques vrais connards mais c'est vraiment très rare.

Ah oui il y a aussi les trop polis, ceux-là aussi sont en minorités mais il me saoulent tout autant, rien qui dépasse sinon ils tirent à boulets rouges, des maniaques de l'ordre


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Ta question me gène, tu dit c'est le BAR ici mais qui te dit que je n'ais pas commandé la même consommation que la fille dans le bar hier soir dans le film  sur RTL avec Jean Gabin.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas posé de question  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir

moi souvent je remercie par un coup de boule avec un petit mot
sinon j'envoie un petit mp


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon ce topic sera delete que quand certains flooders se l'auront aproprié  :rateau:


Des noms ? 
 



			
				ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> On utilise les forums pour faire profiter de l'expérience que l'on a ou celle des autres donc MERCI monsieurs les modérateurs de nous aider.


Ah non pas les modos   



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans Vous êtes ici.


tiens un modo qui ne dit pas de conneries


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas posé de question  :rateau:



Bonsoir

Ce qui prouve que tu as bon c½ur tu pense aux générations futures.

J'ai vue des américains (j'étais jeune) boire le R....D (pas de pub) comme du Cognac (sans eau et 1 litre en apéro) je te dit pas le reste.

Ma parole que c'est vrais.

@+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des noms ?



Non j'ai peur des represailles


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Ce qui prouve que tu as bon c½ur tu pense aux générations futures.
> 
> ...



heu


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu moi


 Moi aussi 

Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Excuse moi, je savais pas.
> 
> ...


  j'suis pas encore vert 







​


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des noms ?
> 
> 
> Ah non pas les modos
> ...



Bonsoir

Je respecte les modérateurs (jeune sur ce site, vieux par l'age) mais ce qui me fait plaisir c'est la reaction des plus 1000.

Les plus 1000 pour moi ce sont les habitués du forum donc plus de 1000 posts (les maîtres) je me sent tout petit a coté d'eux et ce sont que eux qui répondent donc vous me faîte trop d'honneur.

Il faut que sur les prochains post je dise MAÏTRE quand je m'adresse a vous ou simplement par vos surnoms.

Je suis pertubé????

@+


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

+1000  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:       




Ok, j'y vais dès que ça à fini de pixelliser   :sleep:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> +1000  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1000 de conneries  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> +1000 de conneries  :love:


 Non, là c'est + 10.000


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je respecte les modérateurs (jeune sur ce site, vieux par l'age) mais ce qui me fait plaisir c'est la reaction des plus 1000.
> 
> ...


 Ah oui, mais tu sais, dans les plus 1000, il y a des gens sérieux et d'autres qui le sont moins... 
  
 Le pseudo, ça ira !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mais tu sais, dans les plus 1000, il y a des gens sérieux et d'autres qui le sont moins...
> 
> Le pseudo, ça ira !


 Tiens, qu'est-ce que je disais 

Un bon coud'boule et c'est comme si on était pote


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je respecte les modérateurs (jeune sur ce site, vieux par l'age) mais ce qui me fait plaisir c'est la reaction des plus 1000.
> 
> ...


il est fou, welcome  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mais tu sais, dans les plus 1000, il y a des gens sérieux et d'autres qui le sont moins...
> 
> Le pseudo, ça ira !



c'est sur, toi jeunes nioub de 60 post regarde l'homme qu'est macmarco! un flooder de macG  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis à 600 et quelques, mais tu peux m'appeler MAITRESSE  :love:  Ya pas de soucis


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur, toi jeunes nioub de 60 post regarde l'homme qu'est macmarco! un flooder de macG  :rateau:  :love:



Bonsoir

Ce que j'aime on est en entre hommes ou femmes et l'on se respectes on est sur MACINTOSH (la même passion).
Ce qui prouve que l'on peut s'entendre, la preuve l'on a la même passion NOTRE ORDINATEUR, pc sans problème ou MAC aussi.

Ce qui me gène c'est que l'on m'annonce que je me suis trompé de forum et quand j'écrit j'ais sans arret des alertes d'un nouveau message sur ce post.

J'aime bien (faut pas trop exagérer sinon ils vont ce prendres pour les meilleurs) MacGénération

@+


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur, toi jeunes nioub de 60 post regarde l'homme qu'est macmarco! un flooder de macG  :rateau:  :love:


 T'es gentil, mais je ne fais pas que flooder et je n'ai pas la moyenne de posts des maîtres en la matière !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil, mais je ne fais pas que flooder et je n'ai pas la moyenne de posts des maîtres en la matière !


je rigolais mon petit macmarco  

PS : merci pour le coup de boule rouge ceslinstinct


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis à 600 et quelques, mais tu peux m'appeler MAITRESSE  :love:  Ya pas de soucis



Bonsoir

Si tu regarde tu n'est pas dans les précédents posts donc pas de différence tu est supérieur à moi donc pas sous-maîtres mais merde je voudrais aussi être maître chez moi.

Je vais tous vous appeler MONSIEUR et maître cela sera pour moi chez moi.

J'apprécie votre présence et conversation sur ce site comptez pas de faire de moi votre esclave.

Qui aime bien chatie bien

@+


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je rigolais mon petit macmarco


   
 Moi aussi mon DJounnet !!!! 
  




> PS : merci pour le coup de boule rouge ceslinstinct


 Aaaaarrrrfffff© !!!!!!!!!!!   
 Comme pour moi !!!! 
 C'est une erreur !!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

ouais ca se voit a tes coups de boules rouges...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis à 600 et quelques, mais tu peux m'appeler MAITRESSE  :love:  Ya pas de soucis


    :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que sur les prochains post je dise MAÏTRE quand je m'adresse a vous ou simplement par vos surnoms.



Tu dis maître a qui tu veux, mais quand tu t'adresses à moi, n'oublie pas le "Votre Majesté*". Je dis ca, mais à toi de voir si tu veux être banni avant 100 posts ou pas.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mon DJounnet !!!!



 :love:  :love: 




> Aaaaarrrrfffff© !!!!!!!!!!!
> Comme pour moi !!!!
> C'est une erreur !!!



Arf, pour la peine tu retablis l'équilibre?     :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Plutôt demain, là, je ne suis pas sûr du nombre qu'il me reste et j'en garde un pour l'annouf' de TheBig ! 
 Maintenant, si tu veux rétablir pour moi dès ce soir, ne te gène surtout pas !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis maître a qui tu veux, mais quand tu t'adresses à moi, n'oublie pas le "Votre Majesté*". Je dis ca, mais à toi de voir si tu veux être banni avant 100 posts ou pas.


On dit pas "votre majeur" ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt demain, là, je ne suis pas sûr du nombre qu'il me reste et j'en garde un pour l'annouf' de TheBig !
> Maintenant, si tu veux rétablir pour moi dès ce soir, ne te gène surtout pas !


   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Je vais tous vous appeler MONSIEUR et maître cela sera pour moi chez moi.
> 
> J'apprécie votre présence et conversation sur ce site comptez pas de faire de moi votre esclave.
> ...



tu sais lire ?   

elle demande a etre appelé maitresse, tu as remarqué la difference ?    

elle ne pet pas etre maitre,  nexka etant une  femelle donc tu dois l'appeler maitresse    


pour en faire de toi un esclave on verra 


au fait tu as des cheveux rouge?

si c'est le cas tu dois passer par chez moi et t'inscrire       :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais ca se voit a tes coups de boules rouges...



Bonsoir

Tu est pas le premier à me le dire pour le coup de boule, je voulais te remercier et je connait pas les subtilitée de ce site, c'est mal expliqué pour un débutant (un connard pour toi) qui cherche a flatter.

Tu m'explique (le modérateur va m'expliquer l'inverse) pour que je ne fasse plus d'erreur, je suis ce que tu appelle dans ton jargon un CON.

@+


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais lire ?
> 
> elle demande a etre appelé maitresse, tu as remarqué la difference ?
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love: 
J'adore    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu est pas le premier à me le dire pour le coup de boule, je voulais te remercier et je connait pas les subtilitée de ce site, c'est mal expliqué pour un débutant (un connard pour toi) qui cherche a flatter.
> 
> ...




hai huille    :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 

notre sm n'et pas aussi mechant ni stupide qu'il parait a premiere vue
il a un humur particulier......et il n'est pas le seul   


apprends un petit peu a nous connaitre , tu verrra


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu est pas le premier à me le dire pour le coup de boule, je voulais te remercier et je connait pas les subtilitée de ce site, c'est mal expliqué pour un débutant (un connard pour toi) qui cherche a flatter.
> 
> ...



bon karma = bon coup
mauvais karma = mauvais coup


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu est pas le premier à me le dire pour le coup de boule, je voulais te remercier et je connait pas les subtilitée de ce site, c'est mal expliqué pour un débutant (un connard pour toi) qui cherche a flatter.
> 
> ...


Tu peux te traiter de con autant que tu veux personne l'a fait ici... mais en attendant tu peux cliquer sur le lien pour savoir comment ça marche et après m'expliquer comment t'as fais pour te tromper apparement systématiquement. c'est marrant mais en te boulant vert au départ j'ai cru lire l'explication dans le popup (bon/mauvais, très complexe, hein ?), enfin ce n'est que des mots, le plus dur était de trouver la boule...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hai huille    :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:
> 
> 
> apprends un petit peu a nous connaitre , tu verrra



Essaie pas de connaitre roberta sinon elle va te parler de sa famille entiere et même de sa cafetiere    :rateau:


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 95 % du temps je trouve que les gens sont polis et qu'ils remercient avec plaisir si on les aide, même si on ne trouve pas forcément la réponse magique
> Les 5 % restants sont mal élevés mais ça va pas plus loin, il y a aussi quelques vrais connards mais c'est vraiment très rare.
> 
> Ah oui il y a aussi les trop polis, ceux-là aussi sont en minorités mais il me saoulent tout autant, rien qui dépasse sinon ils tirent à boulets rouges, des maniaques de l'ordre



T'oublie ceux qui floodent à mort et qui au bout de 15 jours ont plus de messages au compteur que toi, mais ce sont quand meme des vilains noobs 

Ceci dit, j'ai encore pas croisé de gens trop polis ici, à part peut etre SonnyBoy, dont on sent qu'il se retient  

Et pour les vrais connards, à part ceux qui sortent à tort et à travers des marques avec un félidé qui saute et qui se transforme parfois en mini équidé, non, vraiment, je vois pas. Des noms, peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Essaie pas de connaitre roberta sinon elle va te parler de sa famille entiere et même de sa cafetiere    :rateau:




nan tu confond !!!!  

la cafetiere est a jpk , moi c'est une souris !!!   



et puis dis moi jeune homme; tu es pas interessé de connaitre fifille?   

un peu de respect pour les vieilles dis donc !!!    :love:


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te traiter de con autant que tu veux personne l'a fait ici... mais en attendant tu peux cliquer sur le lien pour savoir comment ça marche et après m'expliquer comment t'as fais pour te tromper apparement systématiquement.



Bonsoir

Comme tous bon Francais qui se respecte il ne lit pas la documentaion donc je te présente mes plus plates excudes pour avoir porté tort a ton auguste (sérénisisme) personne, je sais que je vais être fouetté mais je vais supporter un dieu.

Je vous demande une faveur qui je sait ne seras pas exaussé mais maître ne ne me banissais pas de ce forum

@+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan tu confond !!!!
> 
> la cafetiere est a jpk , moi c'est une souris !!!
> 
> ...



Tu m'as refusé sa main je te rapelle donc, je ne ménage pas la belle-mère  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Comme tous bon Francais qui se respecte il ne lit pas la documentaion donc je te présente mes plus plates excudes pour avoir porté tort a ton auguste (sérénisisme) personne, je sais que je vais être fouetté mais je vais supporter un dieu.
> 
> ...



Nan mais t'es pas fou ? moi bannir ?      et sache que si j'étais modo faudrait un cluster d'xserve pour soutenir le forum     

Comment ça les français lisent pas la doc ?   

bizarre l'aurtaugraphe de mackie avec les méthodes de grib'


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as refusé sa main je te rapelle donc, je ne ménage pas la belle-mère  :rateau:


 Ou plutôt ton ex-future belle-mère !


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bizarre l'aurtaugraphe de mackie avec les méthodes de grib'



Un hybride???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :hein:  Aie  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt ton ex-future belle-mère !




entre nous, 
en plus il a pas encore compris que on habite pas loin l' un de l'autre !!!    

il ne doit pas etre vraiment interessé par fifille , 
mais c'est vrai, il ne l'a jamais vue !!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre nous,
> en plus il a pas encore compris que on habite pas loin l' un de l'autre !!!
> 
> il ne doit pas etre vraiment interessé par fifille ,
> mais c'est vrai, il ne l'a jamais vue !!!!



mes tentatives de soudoyer sm ont echouée...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> mes tentatives de soudoyer sm ont echouée...




si tu est gentil
peut etre que pere noel te fera trouver dans un mail la foto de fifille !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt ton ex-future belle-mère !



C'est vrai que ça semble extrêmement mal parti pour le canard


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu est gentil
> peut etre que pere noel te fera trouver dans un mail la foto de fifille !!!


si tu savais ce qu'il voulait m'offrir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça semble extrêmement mal parti pour le canard



parle pas trop vite  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu est gentil
> peut etre que pere noel te fera trouver dans un mail la foto de fifille !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> parle pas trop vite  :rateau:



C'est vrai  tu as quand même une proposition de mail avec la photo de fifille


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais ce qu'il voulait m'offrir





quoi???    


la fripouille il est allé jusq'où? :mouais: 

raconte, raconte.......


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai  tu as quand même une proposition de mail avec la photo de fifille



Héhé vi, d'ici deux jours elle va me proposer sa main


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Héhé vi, d'ici deux jours elle va me proposer sa main




jamais     

si pere noel t'envoie sa foto c'est pour mieux te faire baver !!!


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis à 600 et quelques, mais tu peux m'appeler MAITRESSE  :love:  Ya pas de soucis





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan tu confond !!!!
> la cafetiere est a jpk , moi c'est une souris !!!
> et puis dis moi jeune homme; tu es pas interessé de connaitre fifille?
> un peu de respect pour les vieilles dis donc !!!    :love:


Les filles, je vous adore  :love: 



			
				ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> je suis ce que tu appelle dans ton jargon un CON.


Non, non, ici t'es un nioubie  :rateau: 









- Les filles sont en forme aujourd'hui 
- Mouai  Dites les filles, faudra amener votre nouveau copain au Toubar ​


----------



## macVamps (23 Novembre 2004)

- T'exites pas Macloud, tu sais que tu peux pas sortir de ton labo  
- Au fait vous avez pas vu le Bassou ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jamais
> 
> si pere noel t'envoie sa foto c'est pour mieux te faire baver !!!



En Mademoiselle Noël ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 mais non, Global, le titre du thread c'est "mon coup de gueule".  Pas "mon coup de boule".


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Arghhh de toute façon la machine ne veux plus


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Comme tous bon Francais qui se respecte il ne lit pas la documentaion donc je te présente mes plus plates excudes pour avoir porté tort a ton auguste (sérénisisme) personne, je sais que je vais être fouetté mais je vais supporter un dieu.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir ceslinstinct et bienvenue dans le bar. 

Je vais déplacé les premiers messages de ton thread dans le forum "vous-êtes ici", le rest va rester au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais déplacé les premiers messages de ton thread dans le forum "vous-êtes ici", le rest va rester au bar.



Quel homme !  :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> le rest va rester au bar.



Ah bon??     :mouais: 
Bah pourquoi??    


Arffff


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".  

Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".
> 
> Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.


 Pourquoi, y'a quoi ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".
> 
> Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.




oki CHEF !!!!!!!!    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".
> 
> Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.



Merci mon gros roudoudou... :love:    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2004)

En fait vous pouvez y aller mais sage hein !


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".
> 
> Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.


  Hips ! :rateau:
  Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on sorte ? :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hips ! :rateau:
> Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on sorte ? :hein:



En fait, ils sont en plein test spatio temporel sur les sujets de MacG mais façon recette de plum pudding  Des petits bouts de trucs récupérés de-ci et de-là ajoutés les uns aux autres, afin de faire quelque chose de mangeable  Mais bon à l'arrivée autant jeter à la poubelle ce qui ne va pas parce que le résultat n'a pas l'air très digeste


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le début est dans le forum "vous êtes ici".
> 
> Bon, les poivrots du bar, restez bien ici.


 et le fil de syldra, il reste là-bas ?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quel homme !  :love:



Je dirais même plus.   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

On fait quoi ici alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

Oh!!! une mouche :rose:


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi ici alors ?



On tombe tous le futal et on fait la micheline. 
Sonny, on t'attend pour faire la loco mon vieux !!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh!!! une mouche :rose:



Hop  Elle est partie :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On tombe tous le futal et on fait la micheline.
> Sonny, on t'attend pour faire la loco mon vieux !!  :love:



Ici on est dans le bidonville de MacG et on va ouvrir un Soweto MacG histoire de recycler tout ce qui s'y trouve. On va tout refaire, y compris la devanture avec des capsules de canettes de bière


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ici on est dans le bidonville de MacG et on va ouvrir un Soweto MacG histoire de recycler tout ce qui s'y trouve. On va tout refaire, y compris la devanture avec des capsules de canettes de bière


 Ouais ! 
 Et pis des rideaux multicolores avec les pailles !!!!  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

n'oubliez pas des coussin rouge/rose !! merci      


et aussi des plaids, j'ai toujours froid dans les courants d'air !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> Et pis des rideaux multicolores avec les pailles !!!!  :rateau: :love:



On jouera au bowling avec les boules disco, il ne manque plus qu'à trouver les quilles, d'ailleurs on demande des volontaires. Les meilleurs tireurs et strikeurs seront récompensés avec des cours de jonglage, le nez rouge est offert par Bengilli, qui s'est gratieusement défait du pompon de son chapeau de cardinal pour l'occasion.  Les touillettes à coktail serviront à faire des piques brochettes végétariennes pour Lorna et son trident servira de porte-manteau


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Novembre 2004)

[HS*]Après on va croire que j'ouvre des thread à la con[/HS*]

* même si ce thread n'a pas de sujet  :rateau:


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On tombe tous le futal et on fait la micheline.
> Sonny, on t'attend pour faire la loco mon vieux !!  :love:



Rapport à sa cheminée ? :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> [HS*]Après on va croire que j'ouvre des thread à la con[/HS*]
> 
> * même si ce thread n'a pas de sujet  :rateau:


 Il faut pas forcement croire ce qu'on te dis 
La prochaine fois demande moi mon opinion


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rapport à sa cheminée ? :mouais:


Il a un teckel Sonny, faut suivre le nioub'.   :sleep:


----------

